

Kamaelia - Distributed Programming in Python - neilc
http://www.kamaelia.org

======
michaelsparks
Personally I wouldn't classify Kamaelia as a distributed programming system,
though it would be nice to increase support in that direction. :-)

------
bayareaguy
I don't think the title of the article is accurate - this looks more like a
simple generic data-flow kernel. It's probably good for tasks that can take
advantage of concurrent decompositions but I don't see any obvious support for
distributed computation.

~~~
neilc
You can use a dataflow graph to do distributed programming. Kamaelia is useful
for more than just distributed programming, I agree, but I think programming
concurrent/distributed systems is one of their main goals, as I understand it.

